# Fisher Lights Dim



## boa74 (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi I am new to this I have just installed A 7.5 Fisher MM2 Plow on my dads 2004 F250 and all seems to working well I must sat this was a used plow something I will never do again but you learn from your mistakes only thing I can’t figger out is when I put the lights on low beams I get one really bright light and one dim light also when the low beams are on I get the HIGH beam indicator very faintly When I switch to the high beams I get 2 dim lights and the indicator is normal for high beam use if I switch the plugs around on the isolation module the dim light moves to the other side so I know it is not the bulb I have taken all the wiring out of the truck and started over 3 times now Hope someone can help me

Thanks


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Sounds like you have a short on or before the input side of the iso module.


----------



## boa74 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Fisher Light Problem*

Where should I start to Look?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

You need to find the configuration plug which is on the harness coming from port 1 of the isolation module, you need to reconfigure the jumper so that it opposite from what it is now. The jumper is just a red wire that loops out of the plug and back into it. If you unplug the jumper and carefully remove the white plastic keeper you can then use a small paper clip to pop the terminal out of one side of the plug and move it to the other side (dont need ot do anything on the part of the wire where it is in the center slot of the plug).

Hope this somewhat makes sense to you, might want to go to fishers site and look under elelctrical.


----------



## boa74 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Fisher lights*

on my 2004 ford f250 the wiring harness I recived from fisher should part of it plug right into my headlights on the harness I have there is the connector that go's into the iso mod and on the other end I have 2 plugs but I did not think that they pluged into teh head light it self am i wrong


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

One part of the harness should plug directly into the headlight, the other part at the end for the headlight will plug into the factory wires that you unplugged from the headlights, You might also want to check to make sure that the wires at the headlight ends are in the right sequence, do you have the harness instructions that came in the isolation module box?


----------



## boa74 (Dec 15, 2005)

Why are there 2 conectors at the end of the fisher harness?


----------



## allen81 (Jan 9, 2011)

Crash935;257595 said:


> You need to find the configuration plug which is on the harness coming from port 1 of the isolation module, you need to reconfigure the jumper so that it opposite from what it is now. The jumper is just a red wire that loops out of the plug and back into it. If you unplug the jumper and carefully remove the white plastic keeper you can then use a small paper clip to pop the terminal out of one side of the plug and move it to the other side (dont need ot do anything on the part of the wire where it is in the center slot of the plug).
> 
> Hope this somewhat makes sense to you, might want to go to fishers site and look under elelctrical.


I know this is a very old thread but I am having the same issue. The only difference is I have a 99 Dodge ram 2500. My harness is missing the configuration plug. Please see picture and I tried the blue w red stripe to blue and then to the blue w white stripe and it does absolutely noting to the lights.


----------

